# Grape Juice?



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

I just started seeing a new therapist, and she recommended I drink 1/4 cup of red grape juice in the morning and again at night, to balance the bacteria in the gut. Has anyone heard of this? All my online research actually points to grape juice beign a trigger for D.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can't say about the bacterial effect. I have been using a red grape seed and skin supplement (in combination with other extracts) for almost 10 years of D and GERD control. Whether you would get enough flavonoids from the juice--since they only reside in the seed and skins--to duplicate this is doubtful; but you ought to know relatively quickly if the juice is having a negative effect.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Grape juice, generally, isn't bad like some other juices go for causing D.Apple and Pear are high in sorbitol and fructose where grapes tend to be balanced in fructose to glucose and do not have sorbitol. Red grapes I think are not as easy on the intestines but are still not that high on the likely to cause diarrhea spectrum of fruits. http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.aspSome people react to things that do not have specific diarrhea triggers, so every single food will have someone saying it gives them D (and for a lot of people the act of eating is more problematic than the food so often specific foods get the blame when they shouldn't be)I've seen sites that really look at the sugars in fruits and white grape juice and white grapes are some of the most intestine friendly of the fruits based on the sugars/sugar alcohol content.One problem is how much high fructose corn syrup or pear juice is used to sweeten somethings. If you add those it makes any juice problematic.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I guess I'll give it a try. I bought a good quality grape juice, and since it's only 1/4 cup... I'll let you guys know.


----------

